# Best Breeder in Florida



## absolutmaltese (Oct 18, 2008)

I am currently looking at breeders in florida. Right now especially Angels and Ga-Li. Does anyone have any pos/neg feedback on either? Thanks!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

There are several Angel Malts on this forum. I highly recommend Bonnie. My Coco is from her, and she's been very healthy, well socialized and basically the perfect pet.  Good luck!


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

I got Spanky from Diamond Maltese in Orlando and I couldnt be happier with him! He is healthy, very well socialized and sweet as pie.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi and welcome to SM!! My Emma is from Marcris. Joyce Watkins was absolutely amazing! I had to fly from NJ to Fl to get Emma and was so happy to have been able to spend time with Joyce. She has been in the maltese arena for many many years. She has a long standing and wonderful reputation so it was a blessing to be able to get one of her pups. I also talked with Bonnie from Angels and she was also wonderful. It just so happened when I called Joyce she said she had a little girl ready to go in 3 weeks so I took the opportunity and went w/a Marcris pup. I was expecting to call her and wait many months for a puppy to be available...but it just worked out that Emma was meant to be! Emma is a social butterfly. Totally outgoing and sweet as pie. Her disposition is amazing and I just adore her! 

Good luck in your search!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese and for me well I really like the look of Bonnie's Angels! They are adorable!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE


> There are several Angel Malts on this forum. I highly recommend Bonnie. My Coco is from her, and she's been very healthy, well socialized and basically the perfect pet.  Good luck![/B]


Not to mention just darling! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

There are quite a few great breeders in Florida so you're very lucky. My Cosy comes from
Angel Maltese and Toy also. Both are healthy and typical maltese personalities, give or take
a torn up paper towel or two 
Here are a couple of pics of them as pups.
Toy
[attachment=42520:TOYshygirl.jpg]
Cosy
[attachment=42522:CosyPuppy.jpg]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Boy, are you lucky to live in Florida! You have some great Maltese breeders there!

There are a number of Florida breeders recommended by the American Maltese Association:

http://www.americanmaltese.org/2007_AMA_Br...s_List_2008.pdf


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Years ago I talked to Phyllis Burnette of Ga-Li. We had a long, lovely conversation on the telephone. I found her to be very warm-hearted and very focused on the welfare of her dogs. I have heard good things from others who have worked with her.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I would also like to recommend TaLin Malts Linda has some beautiful maltese! I received an email that she has some little boys available.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

You have some wonderful breeders to consider!

I don't think you can lose with any of the breeders suggested, but those little Angels have my heart. :wub: 

Good luck, and I hope you find your perfect baby real soon.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

What about Becky Stephens? I know shes really sweet and a member here and runs the maltesepaws website. Isnt she in Fl? I always love looking a pics of Beckys babies

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Oct 22 2008, 03:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655524


> You have some wonderful breeders to consider!
> 
> I don't think you can lose with any of the breeders suggested, but those little Angels have my heart. :wub:
> 
> Good luck, and I hope you find your perfect baby real soon. [/B]


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Becky does have adorable puppies!!! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Oct 21 2008, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655440


> There are quite a few great breeders in Florida so you're very lucky. My Cosy comes from
> Angel Maltese and Toy also. Both are healthy and typical maltese personalities, give or take
> a torn up paper towel or two
> Here are a couple of pics of them as pups.
> ...


Oh my goodness......gotta love those Angel maltese....*sigh*....that's my dream.....someday....

....or atleast to find a pup that looks like them.....I love the look of her dogs - every one of them.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Angel Maltese, 4 Ever...My Rosie Posie is from Bonnie Palmer. She is the snuggliest most loving, calm, easy going, healthy baby...Here she is:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

My little Louis came from TNT maltese. He is also my little angel :wub: Theresa is great!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Oct 21 2008, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655440


> There are quite a few great breeders in Florida so you're very lucky. My Cosy comes from
> Angel Maltese and Toy also. Both are healthy and typical maltese personalities, give or take
> a torn up paper towel or two
> Here are a couple of pics of them as pups.
> ...



QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Oct 22 2008, 08:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655587


> :wub: Angel Maltese, 4 Ever...My Rosie Posie is from Bonnie Palmer. She is the snuggliest most loving, calm, easy going, healthy baby...Here she is:[/B]




Two of mine are rescues and one is from a BYB before i knew any better. 

I hope to one day own an "Angel" malt from Bonnie, i think they are the most beautiful and perfect babies i have ever seen. :wub:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Lucky you to be in Florida! :smilie_daumenpos: You have quite a pick there! Oh, if only I wasn't afraid of flying  ...I would have a baby either from Bonnie Palmer or TNT maltese! Someone posted a picture of an 8 month pup from TNT that I would have in a heartbeat if I could magically get her here! :wub: :wub: I would definately look up both of these breeders if I were you. :thumbsup:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Abbey @ Oct 22 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655759


> Lucky you to be in Florida! :smilie_daumenpos: You have quite a pick there! Oh, if only I wasn't afraid of flying  ...I would have a baby either from Bonnie Palmer or TNT maltese! Someone posted a picture of an 8 month pup from TNT that I would have in a heartbeat if I could magically get her here! :wub: :wub: I would definately look up both of these breeders if I were you. :thumbsup:[/B]


Yea I posted that picture of the 8 month old pup from TNT! She is still available and I already put a deposit in for a pup from pashes maltese in tx. So you can grab her up!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 22 2008, 11:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656127


> QUOTE (Abbey @ Oct 22 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655759





> Lucky you to be in Florida! :smilie_daumenpos: You have quite a pick there! Oh, if only I wasn't afraid of flying  ...I would have a baby either from Bonnie Palmer or TNT maltese! Someone posted a picture of an 8 month pup from TNT that I would have in a heartbeat if I could magically get her here! :wub: :wub: I would definately look up both of these breeders if I were you. :thumbsup:[/B]


Yea I posted that picture of the 8 month old pup from TNT! She is still available and I already put a deposit in for a pup from pashes maltese in tx. So you can grab her up!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aw, I hoped you were getting her! I was so wanting to see her on SM! :wub: Now, I'm gonna be pining over her! :bysmilie: Hubby already told me if she was in driving distance he'd get her for me- Oh why does Florida have to be so far away! :smmadder:
So, start a thread & tell us about your new baby! :chili:


----------



## absolutmaltese (Oct 18, 2008)

Does anyone know why Bonnie Palmer is not on the American Maltese List? 

Thanks again for all the suggestions! They are also so adorable how do you choose?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I think in Florida we are VERY blessed to have not only the "Godmother" of Maltese, Joyce Watkins but also all the other wonderful Maltese breeders of beautiful Maltese. THANKFULLY I have one from Bonnie Palmer and I could not be happier. He is a dream come true for me.

Good luck in narrowing down your choices.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (AbsolutMaltese @ Oct 26 2008, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658455


> Does anyone know why Bonnie Palmer is not on the American Maltese List?
> 
> Thanks again for all the suggestions! They are also so adorable how do you choose?[/B]



Bonnie has been an AMA member for many years. I am guessing that she let her 
membership lapse. She has a lot going on right now (not dog related so no
gossip..lol). I think when it lapses you have to reapply and it takes time. She's still
a great exhibitor/breeder in my book.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Abbey @ Oct 23 2008, 08:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656272


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 22 2008, 11:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656127





> QUOTE (Abbey @ Oct 22 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655759





> Lucky you to be in Florida! :smilie_daumenpos: You have quite a pick there! Oh, if only I wasn't afraid of flying  ...I would have a baby either from Bonnie Palmer or TNT maltese! Someone posted a picture of an 8 month pup from TNT that I would have in a heartbeat if I could magically get her here! :wub: :wub: I would definately look up both of these breeders if I were you. :thumbsup:[/B]


Yea I posted that picture of the 8 month old pup from TNT! She is still available and I already put a deposit in for a pup from pashes maltese in tx. So you can grab her up!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aw, I hoped you were getting her! I was so wanting to see her on SM! :wub: Now, I'm gonna be pining over her! :bysmilie: Hubby already told me if she was in driving distance he'd get her for me- Oh why does Florida have to be so far away! :smmadder:
So, start a thread & tell us about your new baby! :chili:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry but I don't think I'm gettin the pashes pup anymore. I'm now looking into an angel from bonnie, I just love their look. I'm begging my mother to just spend a little more! Lol


----------



## absolutmaltese (Oct 18, 2008)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Oct 28 2008, 12:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659283


> QUOTE (AbsolutMaltese @ Oct 26 2008, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658455





> Does anyone know why Bonnie Palmer is not on the American Maltese List?
> 
> Thanks again for all the suggestions! They are also so adorable how do you choose?[/B]



Bonnie has been an AMA member for many years. I am guessing that she let her 
membership lapse. She has a lot going on right now (not dog related so no
gossip..lol). I think when it lapses you have to reapply and it takes time. She's still
a great exhibitor/breeder in my book.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you! It wasn't stopping me from getting a puppy from her but I read posts on how its important for the breeder to be on AMA so I was just concerned. I was crossing my fingers there wasn't an actual reason for not being on it.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Bonnie does not love paperwork. Her family has needed her urgently and I am sure this is a temporary lapse re: AMA. Rest assured when purchasing a puppy from Bonnie, she is top knotch...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Does Bonnie ship her puppies?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Dixie is from TNT Maltese. I got their name from Joyce Watkins. I agree with Brooke, Theresa is wonderful. I still talk to her from time to time. She is very dedicated to the breed and a wonderful breeder.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (AbsolutMaltese @ Oct 26 2008, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658455


> Does anyone know why Bonnie Palmer is not on the American Maltese List?
> 
> Thanks again for all the suggestions! They are also so adorable how do you choose?[/B]


Just got off the phone with Bonnie....it was a typographical error. Her name has been added to both the Alphabetical List as well as Search by State list....She was never "not a member", it was just an error...
http://www.americanmaltese.org/2007_AMA_Br...s_List_2008.pdf
and
http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_breeder...a_listing.htm#P


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Good Luck in your search!! :biggrin:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Nov 5 2008, 06:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664736


> QUOTE (AbsolutMaltese @ Oct 26 2008, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658455





> Does anyone know why Bonnie Palmer is not on the American Maltese List?
> 
> Thanks again for all the suggestions! They are also so adorable how do you choose?[/B]


Just got off the phone with Bonnie....it was a typographical error. Her name has been added to both the Alphabetical List as well as Search by State list....She was never "not a member", it was just an error...
http://www.americanmaltese.org/2007_AMA_Br...s_List_2008.pdf
and
http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_breeder...a_listing.htm#P
[/B][/QUOTE]


I just discovered something very strange. That first link does not show Bonnie's name if you use AOL to search. If you go to Internet Explorer, it is there. Now I have no idea just WHY AOL won't show Bonnie in the Florida breeder's list, but it doesn't. Too bad. She is on the list when you go onto the list with IE. Very strange.


----------

